# Cancun on the Fly, and new Rod Question



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Kaylor and I will be heading to Cancun in a few months. We'll be there for a week, and so far one day will be with a guide chasing bonefish for sure. I'm looking to get two or three afternoon or morning trips in as time permits. Anyone know some good walk and wade flats for Cancun?

She has sparked an interest in fly fishing so i'll be showing her what I know about casting, but that also gives me the go ahead to start looking for a good 8wt rod. 

I'd like to here some opinions on 8wt rods where money is no factor and opinions where money is a factor. I am unfamiliar with Sage and Gloomis models.

Money is no factor = Orvix Helios
Money is a factor = TFO TiCRx


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

*try the tarpon first, bonefish second*

just wanted to throw this out there:

there are several pretty good fly fishing guides that are right there in cancun. they'll take you in a poling skiff to a huge area of mangroves that are actually mostly within eyesight of the hotel district. there are tarpon rolling everywhere back there and hooking up is not difficult. i took a 10 weight and 8 weight and only used the 8 weight. it's not tough to hook up with 10 or more each day. they were 10-25 lb fish or so. i highly recommend it. it's relatively inexpensive and a short boat ride back there. it's also likely that you'll be the only boat

you'll need all of your own gear, flies, leader, etc., and it helps to speak spanish

also i have a brand new, never even casted Powell 9 foot 9 weight that was only strung up once but never used that i'm selling for $150 - it's a good fast action rod that would be good for your trip - does not have a reel - i can send you some pictures if you're interested - you can pm if you'd like

just letting you know the tarpon fishery is there - good luck - post pics


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Bart,

I have a 9wt T3 already. I'd like an 8wt or a good 7wt(maybe) for this trip and for around here. I called a friend after I posted this and he has a used 7 wt T3 he might depart with for a friendly price. I might get to play with some Grand Isle bull reds on it this weekend.

We will fish with a guide for 8 hrs one day and I don't know if we will stay around Cancun or go to another area. Maybe between now and then you and I can sit down and look over a map where you fished. The trip is in early May so maybe sometime in April you can some fish East Texas with me.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Do a search for Rodman Hunter he is the guy for Cancun and knows most of the Yucatan as well. Nacho Euan is another but mainly for Cozumel.

I'd pick up that Powell with the thought that you can never have to many rods. Also look at the Reddington CPS for a great medium priced rod.

Loomis GLX and Sage Z are some of the best for your 7-8wt and maybe an Xi in 10wt. try as many as you can. The TFO should be the yard stick, many others lighter in weight but not many better in action.

Rodman is one of the few guides that will have very good equipment, I think he is a Sage pro staffer.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

bslittle79 said:


> I have a 9wt T3 already.
> 
> 
> > If you are interested, I have a low mileage 8 wt. T3 I'd be willing to make you a good deal on. Bonefish proven.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Kind of depends on what you are after. North of Cancun there are some pretty good Tarpon spots, but for bonefish and permit and better chances at Tarpon, you need to head south towards Ascension bay and/or Tulum area.

Coz has a limited flats fishery also and if you are there anyway, it is worth trying but not worth a special trip just for that. I agree Nacho is the best guide on Coz.

As far as rods go, if money were no object, the new GLoomis rods in a 9 wt are ideal for flats fishing....you can get by with an 8 wt if you stick to bones and no wind days, but if you ever want to catch Permit and/or Tarpon and fish on windy days which most all of them are on the flats, then go with a 9 wt...since money is no object, take an 8 wt and a 10 wt as back-ups....4 piece rods all 

With limited funds, buy the TFO 9 wt. Good quality at a reasonable price.

You didn't ask about reels.....but if you are after bones, permit, and tarpon you need to have a quality reel with an excellent drag system. Cheap reels will blow up on the first bone out of the slot, even small ones.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Meadowlark said:


> You didn't ask about reels.....but if you are after bones, permit, and tarpon you need to have a quality reel with an excellent drag system. Cheap reels will blow up on the first bone out of the slot, even small ones.


I just inherited an Orvis Battenkill LA IV. My other reels are bonefish experienced.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I am an Orvis fan and I *REALLY* like my T3. If you can get a T3 7wt at a good price I would grab it. If you already have a 9wt I would opt for a 7 rather than am 8wt. The difference between the two is too small to notice. If money is no object the Helios is great as are the high end Sage rods. I would stay away from the Sage TCR, it's too hard for most of use to cast well. If money is a object I would check out EBAY, I have bought several really nice rods and reels off it at half retail. I have never been disappointed with the quality. But you need to do your research and know want you are buying. Hope this helps and a great trip.


----------



## texn8 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Orvis T-3 9' 7 wt. 4 pc for sale*

$200 Great rod....but it's gotta go....making room for a Helios


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

texn8 said:


> $200 Great rod....but it's gotta go....making room for a Helios


Tip Flex?

I'm trying out a friends T3 7 wt. tip flex this weekend. I'll get back with you then if someone hasn't bought yours first.


----------



## JIM COLLINS (Sep 30, 2008)

*CANCUN FLY FISHING*

FOR FLY FISHING OUT OF CANCUN GO TO www.cancunflatsfishing.com.


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

*Cancun*

The Isla Blanca area has some great fishing, and is less than 30 minutes from the airport. There are operations that will pick you up at your hotel, and drive you right to the boat. There are typically large numbers of permit (honest), followed by baby tarpon, snook, and bonefish. Two years ago a photographer from one of the saltwater mags did some wade fishing for a couple of hours and landed nine permit! 
Give me a call at Sportsman's Finest 512-263-1888 and I would be happy to give you more information.
Thanks,
Brett


----------



## FlySouth (Feb 25, 2009)

You may be able to still find Sage Fli's on clearance.
I've been happy with my 8wt.


----------



## fishinboone1 (Nov 14, 2006)

I was there a few summers ago with my family staying at a hotel. I brought my fly rod (9wt) just in case I saw anything from the beach. Im a complete rookie when it comes to bones, tarpon, and snook, but I did see quite a few tarpon in the beach and caught one small bonefish. In the late mornings there would always be a few bonefish up close to the shore, but they were hard to catch. I also saw clear as day about a 30 inch snook in about 1 foot of water only about 20 feet away cruisng real slow, but he spooked when I put my fly by him. It was crazy.


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

*fly fishing cancun*

The hotel zone lagoon is OK, but gets a lot of boat traffic. There is a great lagoon system (Isla Blanca) 20 minutes north of the airport with lots of permit, baby tarpon, snook, and bones. If you are staying downtown, or across from Isla Mujeres, the guides will pick you up, supply most of your gear and lunch, and you will be fishing crystal clear flats in about 15 minutes! You can contact me at Sportsman's Finest in Austin (877-517-7678) Tues - Sat if you want more info. Thanks, Brett


----------

